
The problem with investing based on pattern recognition - dwynings
http://cdixon.org/2012/03/07/the-problem-with-investing-based-on-pattern-recognition/
======
rmason
I think there's a huge opportunity right now as an investor in Silicon Valley
to be a pattern contrarian. You'd have the field all to yourself.

